# What are you canning or freezing right now? (2010)



## Raiquee (Jun 16, 2010)

I realize that KittyFarmer posted this, but the thread was from 2008-2009...so I thought I would resurrect it (if that is okay) and ask what everyones canning! I am NEW to canning, but love it 

So far all I have put up is:

4 pts of cherry jam (with yummy door county cherries I hand picked)
4 pts of mango chutney (yummy with pork and chicken!) 







I plan to do another 4ish pints of orange marmalade soon, whenever I get to it  I also saw a recipe for a strawberry lemonade marmalade which sounds DELISH. 

I am wanting to get the ball huge book of canning recipes..and also a pressure canner (I've only been able to do hot water baths...but I can't end of summer! I'm gonna have tomatoes coming out of my ears!) 

I eventually want to get to doing my own stock, but that comes when I get chickens. And chickens come when I move  I also am working very slowly as I don't have experience (and no one in my family canned) and I am kinda intiminated! haha.


----------



## wardj86 (Jun 17, 2010)

Not canning anything yet! 

I'm the only person in my circle of friends that does any preserving, too.  I was taught by my husband's grandmother.

I definitely recommend getting a pressure cooker.  That has saved me so much time, plus veggies come out half cooked!

I mainly can tomatoes, green beans, and the MANY peaches I have.  I do the occasional jam and jelly, too.

But good luck on all your canning adventures!


----------



## jenjscott (Jun 17, 2010)

I just put up some pickled quail and banty eggs.  I made some regular and some spiced.  I am checking out the different flavors.  But now I've got to wait five weeks to try them out!


----------



## chandasue (Jun 17, 2010)

Nothing yet... But that's to be expected in MN.   I'll have peas very soon and picking strawberries next week for jam! So excited to restock the pantry!


----------



## Raiquee (Jun 17, 2010)

ward)  I definatly want a pressure canner, cause if i'm mistaken, that's the only "safe" way to process most veggies right? I really want to mess with some pickles this year, and may just start with fridge pickles but eventually wanna move up the line  

Jen) I have never had pickled eggs...I wonder if DH would like them. He likes some of the "not normal" things  

chandasue) I hear you, I'm in WI. But my strawberry plants have just been pushing out berries. However, I only got a ziploc baggie full (sandwich size) that I'm saving for rhubarb pie. I can make like..a salad with them. 

I think I am going to pick up that ball canning recipe book today tho. Anyone else own it? Love it? Only ok?


----------



## chicken fruit (Jun 17, 2010)

I am too chicken to try canning. Iam too afraid of killing my family. 

But I dry and freeze. I need to dry some onions, and Iam out of powdered cheese- so thats on the to-do drying list. I am becoming quite the drying queen.

Like I dont have enough to get done, berry season is starting and there will be berries to dry and freeze. 

I should learn to can. I just wish I had a person to actually do it with me and teach me. I cant believe my gramma up and died without teaching me that first. Someone want to be my gramma for a weekend? LOL


----------



## the funny farm6615 (Jun 17, 2010)

just got done with cherry jelly.

if you use much jelly(we do) when you get your ball blue book, there is a recipe for jelly useing any 100% juice that you can get at the store. we make a lot of that and it is easy too. and soooo many different kinds. mixed berry was the last we made.


----------



## chandasue (Jun 17, 2010)

Raiquee said:
			
		

> ward)  I definatly want a pressure canner, cause if i'm mistaken, that's the only "safe" way to process most veggies right? I really want to mess with some pickles this year, and may just start with fridge pickles but eventually wanna move up the line
> 
> Jen) I have never had pickled eggs...I wonder if DH would like them. He likes some of the "not normal" things
> 
> ...


You are correct on the pressure canning veggies unless you're pickling them. Then the acid from the vinegar is sufficient. Well worth the investment. I'm going to do more of my canning in my pressure canner this year just to save time!

I also have 2 ball canning books, Ball Complete Book of Home Preserving and a thin blue one. But I use the big one mostly, all the basics covered and reliable recipes. I keep looking at The Big Book of Preserving the Harvest but haven't decided if it has anything really any better than the ball book or not.

Does anyone know of any lids that don't contain BPA (that white lining on the inside of the lids) but fit on Ball jars?


----------



## chicken fruit (Jun 17, 2010)

There's the weck canning supplies, but theyre their own thing- they use those rubber ring gaskets. 

All the canning supplies out there (ball, kerr, etc) are owned by the same company, and they dont have anything BPA free because the company defends the safety of the chemical in their products.


----------



## chandasue (Jun 18, 2010)

Yes, I've seen the weck canning supplies but it's too expensive to replace all of my jars (I do a lot of canning, nearly enough to provide us with most of our veggies for the year). Does Ball/Jarden sell in Canada? I believe Canada has banned the use of BPA entirely so I was wondering if Ball/Jarden is available in Canada, wouldn't they have to be making lids without it? I just can't seem to find anywhere that sells online from Canada to verify...


----------



## Raiquee (Jun 18, 2010)

Well I caved and got the book. Full of wonderful recipes! I had a few questions tho:

I am in love with the idea of the pie filling! But their rhubarb pie filling has apples in it? I wasn't intending on making it without the apples and was wondering if that would mess up processing time? 

Also, anyone have a good recipe for Giardiniera? You know those italian pickled veggie mix (usually spicy?) Thanks!


----------



## chandasue (Jun 18, 2010)

Messing with the recipes is generally not recommended due to the need for a certain amount of acidity in order to keep well if you're using water bath canning method. If it's pressure canning then you're probably safe but I don't know what the time on that would be. Hope someone else with more experience chimes in though. I'd like to know as well!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jun 19, 2010)

Dehydrating Traverse City Bing cherries now, I'll be canning locally grown strawberry jam once it gets dark and it starts cooling down.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Jul 18, 2010)

Dill pickles today


----------



## jas (Aug 11, 2010)

Same here. Lots of dill and garlic pickles.


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Aug 11, 2010)

I will be making relishes..many differant kinds...black rasberry jam...and pickles..green beans...love the fall canning in NH....we have apples and pumpkins..yum...love them both...you can doo soooo much with both...great gifts for the holidays....DONT be afraid to can...been done forever...and you know when the lids dont seal...very obvious...try it!!! Its fabulous to have something from the summer in the middle of the winter!!!  And the jams are soooo easy...really..

YOU GUYS ARE MAKING ME HUNGRY!!! LOL


----------



## greeneggsandham (Aug 12, 2010)

I've put up strawberry jam, salsa, pickles, stuffed hot peppers so far.  Will be doing blueberry, peach, and red pepper jam.


----------



## raro (Aug 15, 2010)

Hi there, 
I'm new to this forum. I love canning! I have a pressure canner, but I don't use it until the fall because it heats up the house terribly. I canned pie fillings this week...apple from our apple tree and blueberry. I wanted to do peach pie filling, but couldn't find a good source of peaches around here. I love being able to open a jar in the winter...it's like opening summer!

Water bath canning is not something that can make you sick, in my opinion. Pressure canning, yes, but if you do something wrong with a jar of peaches, they'll mold/turn weird colors/leak long beforehand, so you can tell at a glance if something is wrong. And if you taste them anyway, they'll be fermented and you'll tell by the taste and smell if there's a problem. I've been canning for years and as long as you follow the instructions, you'll be fine. 

Chickenfruit, I wish you lived nearby, I'd be happy to teach you!


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Aug 16, 2010)

Last night I made my very first jam!  It was from the left over strawberries in my fridge.  I am so proud, I got it to gel up nicely WITHOUT pectin!!   Now I can't wait to start making more jam out of the blackberries I have growing wild around here...


----------



## michickenwrangler (Aug 16, 2010)

Did blueberries and salsa. Dehydrating oregano right now.


----------



## MysticScorpio82 (Aug 16, 2010)

michickenwrangler said:
			
		

> Did blueberries and salsa. Dehydrating oregano right now.


Oh I LOVE my dehydrater!  I don't have alot of freezer space at the moment, and it's easier than canning (though canning is thereputic).  I can't believe I never thought of it to dehydrate my herbs!   I was doing the old fashion method of tying them up to dry in a cool dark space.


----------



## michickenwrangler (Aug 16, 2010)

Nothing dries well here, especially this summer. Michigan is ALWAYS humid and our summers are cool. This summer is very wet and hot so nothing is drying well. I kinda have to use the dehydrator this year!


----------



## BetterHensandGardens (Aug 16, 2010)

We have corn, potatoes, and onions coming out of the garden right now, so I'm making tons of corn chowder and freezing it (I don't have a pressure canner yet).  I posted the recipe I'm using on my website here: http://www.betterhensandgardens.com/2010/05/05/chipotle-corn-chowder/ This soup is great right now, and really wonderful in the cold, winter weather!


----------



## michickenwrangler (Aug 21, 2010)

Blackberry/raspberry jelly and jam, tomato sauce today. Whew!


----------



## JustKiddin (Sep 17, 2011)

We were blessed with a terrific garden this yr.  So far I have put broccoli, zukes, summer squash, string beans, tomatoes, spaghetti, and winter squash in the freezer .  I have kraut making in a big crock from the cabbages we grew.   I made lots of dill pickles from the cukes.  We have been eating the eggplant... sneaking it into spaghetti sauce and veggie soup...since frying isn't healthy.    I pick it young and there has been no bitter taste at all.  I bought fresh corn since we don't have the room to grow it... and I bought 3 bushels of apples.  Lots of pies, tarts, and apple sauces going into the freezer too.  We picked blue berries and strawberries for the freezer this yr.... already ate all the strawberries.. lol  Have to buy more next yr   Oh and I made 5 batches of zuke muffins to freeze   Trying a winter crop of turnip greens, beets, a second crop of broccoli... just want the greens not worried if the roots don't have time to make.  Needless to say I have been very busy between all the chickens, goats , dogs, family, and the garden.  Now deer season has started.. can't wait for some  venison sausage  Yummy!.. oh and it mushroom season here in NH.... We forage for hen of the wood, chantrels, morels, chick of wood, trumpet mushrooms...  have located at least 15 clusters of hen of the woods just starting to grow.. it  is going to be a good yr   Love eating them in fettachini<sp? spaghetti sauce etc.


----------



## PattySh (Sep 17, 2011)

You can fry that eggplant in olive oil and justify it healthy!! I didn't do a garden this year. Vermont was so wet this year I couldn't get it in. Our fruit did wonderful tho and I've been canning applesauce, apple pie filling (2 1/2 bushels from our tree and 2 bushels from a neighbors tree), blueberry, strawberry and naking cherry jam. I also bought a couple of pineapples on sale and did pineapple jam. Have a pressure canner and canned italian sausage spagetti sauce (with musrooms, zukes, peppers and onions). So miss the dill pickles and salsa this year and  fresh zuchinni and acorn squash. Have tons of zuchinni pickles left from last year tho, and pickled beets and some canned tomatoes.

Wish I had wild mushrooms here, bet I would love foraging as well as I love garage sales/thrift stores lol.


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

PattySh said:
			
		

> You can fry that eggplant in olive oil and justify it healthy!! I didn't do a garden this year. Vermont was so wet this year I couldn't get it in. Our fruit did wonderful tho and I've been canning applesauce, apple pie filling (2 1/2 bushels from our tree and 2 bushels from a neighbors tree), blueberry, strawberry and naking cherry jam. I also bought a couple of pineapples on sale and did pineapple jam. Have a pressure canner and canned italian sausage spagetti sauce (with musrooms, zukes, peppers and onions). So miss the dill pickles and salsa this year and  fresh zuchinni and acorn squash. Have tons of zuchinni pickles left from last year tho, and pickled beets and some canned tomatoes.
> 
> Wish I had wild mushrooms here, bet I would love foraging as well as I love garage sales/thrift stores lol.


All those jams sound so good.  Planted strawberries last year, but they just flowered.  But got a few this year.  But not enough to can.   Grape vine is flourishing this year and grapes are coming in real sweet.   Though you don't have a garden, sorry it's so wet, sounds like you made up in that department with your fruit.  Fresh made bread and jam.   Plus the plans you made canning last year still there to enjoy.  I call that success.  Congratulations.


----------



## JustKiddin (Sep 18, 2011)

My garden is setup in raised beds filled with compost.. No dirt at all.  This was our 3rd garden season doing it this way.. never had to worry about too much water 



This is what our garden looked like early in the spring of 2011.  We added 2 new boxes on the far left made from rough cut lumber.  All of the other boxes will be replaced this fall with the rough cut.  We started out with 3 boxes made from pressed wood because it was just laying out in the shed and this was our first garden.. didn't want to waste money.  Each yr we have added to the garden taking with us the knowledge learned from the previous yr.   It has been a big success   This is our first yr trying a second crop of broccoli, turnips, and beets.. I don't know... but we shall see how it goes. lol


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

JustKiddin said:
			
		

> My garden is setup in raised beds filled with compost.. No dirt at all.  This was our 3rd garden season doing it this way.. never had to worry about too much water
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very nice indeed.   And isn't it nice to use things just laying around being useless and taking up space to create something that actually works?  Hoping you have further success.


----------



## JustKiddin (Sep 18, 2011)

Ms. Research said:
			
		

> JustKiddin said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you    You bet.. the rough cut isn't cheap but it will far out last the plywood we used.  I put down litter from the chicken coop this yr around the boxes to keep the grass and weeds out.  It worked great but just as my husband predicted... the press wood rotted out faster... but that's ok.We now now know that we can grow a garden.. lol.


----------



## JustKiddin (Sep 18, 2011)

This is how it looked as we progressed into the season. There are at total of nine beds.   Hey body know how to freeze eggplant??







This is a picture of my Son who is soon to be 10 yrs old. 





Next yr.. I am going to try growing peas


----------



## Ms. Research (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow, what a harvest!  Congratulations.  ENJOY!  And no, don't know how to freeze eggplant.  Maybe someone here can help you on that end.  Love eggplant.  Especially breaded and fried.  No it's not the best way to eat it but, hey it sure tastes good.


----------

